# CL / CS / Sites near Eden project?



## Alfa_Scud (Sep 27, 2006)

Can any locals help me out. I've done a bit of a search,but nothing obvious showing (cue someone posting an obvious link!!  ).

I'm just wondering if anyone knows of somewhere to stay near the Eden project, probably just one night really. I'm thinking of taking in a sessions gig next week (Paul Weller), but fancy a bit of a bike ride in, watch the gig, then cycle back, but due to the late finish I don't really want to be cycling too far.

I was thinking of trying to stop on the car park, but the website says *strictly no overnight parking or camping*, so there goes that idea!

Any help or advice appreciated thanks

Chris


----------



## rolyk (Aug 24, 2007)

We stayed at Doubletrees Farm Campsite at St Blazey Gate a couple of years ago. Not a CS or CL but a reasonably priced very pleasant campsite with good toilets and showers.

It takes about 20 minutes to walk to the Eden Project and if you do you get a discount for being green!

Roly


----------



## Alfa_Scud (Sep 27, 2006)

That looks ideal thanks roly


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

I stayed at Carlyon Bay Campsite last weekend, lovely site and about 1.5 miles as crow flies i think from Eden Project

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=2913


----------



## 124357 (Jun 7, 2009)

We visited Eden last summer, a word of warning!

Lot's of campsites near the place, some look excellent, some not so good (one by the river had a SERIOUS fly problem for example). 

The issue was it's a very popular area and many were fully booked, couldn't squeeze us in for a night. Luckily we stumbled across Double Trees Farm which was lovely, not too busy, reasonably priced and would have had an excellent view over the sea had it not been for the mist and rain  

Good site though, I'd recommend it.


----------



## Rainbow-Chasers (Sep 2, 2008)

There is one at old kerrow farm which is a nice friendly park, that is around 10 mins ride from eden. 

Croft farm is around a mile and a half away. 

Failing that there are plenty of wild areas around locally!


----------



## Alfa_Scud (Sep 27, 2006)

Good info there thanks a lot all. I've actually checked a couple & they were full but I've found a CS at Medros Farm about a mile along the road from Eden. 
Six of your finest English pounds a night, & there's a shower & bog too, not bothered with the leccy, but it was only another couple of quid.

Hope it wasn't available because it's a pig hole!!!


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

We've stayed here

http://www.crinniscamping.co.uk/

Very neat tidy level site, good clean showers and toilets, all electric pitches and all with a tap close by.

Very helpful owner and on site wardens.


----------



## Rainbow-Chasers (Sep 2, 2008)

Alfa_Scud said:


> Good info there thanks a lot all. I've actually checked a couple & they were full but I've found a CS at Medros Farm about a mile along the road from Eden.
> Six of your finest English pounds a night, & there's a shower & bog too, not bothered with the leccy, but it was only another couple of quid.
> 
> Hope it wasn't available because it's a pig hole!!!


I will pop down the road and check it out for ya! There are a few erm.....sites down there, so take locks! I know that sounds horrible and judgemental but cornwalls fraternity in that department vary from the really lovely to the really dodgy!


----------



## Alfa_Scud (Sep 27, 2006)

Rainbow-Chasers said:


> I will pop down the road and check it out for ya! There are a few erm.....sites down there, so take locks! I know that sounds horrible and judgemental but cornwalls fraternity in that department vary from the really lovely to the really dodgy!


That'd be great of you thanks a lot!! And thanks for the lock info, I have got locks, but will now make sure I use 'em!!

We're setting off in the morning so I'll keep an eye on here :thumbright:


----------

